# Two Hearted



## fishrod (Oct 3, 2008)

Any coho or stray kings showing up yet? My trips not for a while, but cant wait.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Kings are pretty rare in Lake Superior Coho are starting to coast.


----------



## fishrod (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey Robert, is this an on or off year for pinks. Does the TH ever get a big run.


----------



## Teggs (Mar 20, 2013)

Every river gets a few pinks. They always will run Sup tribs. Michigan and huron have off years for pinks, Superior them stupid things are always around. Been seeing them in Every river around for years. Stinky pinkies we call them!! The accident we will always have to endure .


----------



## zzcop302 (Jun 29, 2013)

Teggs said:


> Every river gets a few pinks. They always will run Sup tribs. Michigan and huron have off years for pinks, Superior them stupid things are always around. Been seeing them in Every river around for years. Stinky pinkies we call them!! The accident we will always have to endure .


Hey Teggs !
You already know this is all new to me... I just read this post....I take it the pinks are not a desirable fish?.... are they not good eating ?..... I'm assuming they are a pain because they get in the way of catching more desirable fish.... what is their average size ?
My wife and I would probably find it fun to "endure a few accidents " lol !..... might be fun on light tackle?
Have a good one!


----------



## Farmdog (Aug 21, 2017)

Kings are not rare in superior. They tend to run on the smaller side and are easiest to find off shore mainly in June. If you get a hold of a good size king in superior the fight and beauty will suprise you


----------



## Teggs (Mar 20, 2013)

Zz, pinks are delicious dont get me wrong. They dont fight good and maxx out in the low 20's, catch quite a few in the teens. They are desireble but here most people target coho, king, steelhead or browntrout and they all share the same water. So when your targeting good fish and end up with a pink its a reall bummer. Pinks are super cool looking though and can be tasty if u get them early enough. Saw one caught last week about 20 inches and it was tasty!

Kings def are not rare in superior, unless your trolling in a big boat. We have only a few rivers that get stocked with kings but they stock way way to many for the size of river. All the rivers that get stocked with kings get great returns, just gotta time it right as they share the run with natural cohos and big mean steelhead. We dont get the numbers of kings like michigan but if you target the rivers or bays where theyre stocked I doubt youll find them to be "rare". That being said i have never heared of kings in or around the twohearted, mostly coho, pinks and a ton of steelhead.


----------



## zzcop302 (Jun 29, 2013)

Teggs said:


> Zz, pinks are delicious dont get me wrong. They dont fight good and maxx out in the low 20's, catch quite a few in the teens. They are desireble but here most people target coho, king, steelhead or browntrout and they all share the same water. So when your targeting good fish and end up with a pink its a reall bummer. Pinks are super cool looking though and can be tasty if u get them early enough. Saw one caught last week about 20 inches and it was tasty!
> 
> Kings def are not rare in superior, unless your trolling in a big boat. We have only a few rivers that get stocked with kings but they stock way way to many for the size of river. All the rivers that get stocked with kings get great returns, just gotta time it right as they share the run with natural cohos and big mean steelhead. We dont get the numbers of kings like michigan but if you target the rivers or bays where theyre stocked I doubt youll find them to be "rare". That being said i have never heared of kings in or around the twohearted, mostly coho, pinks and a ton of steelhead.


Thanks for the information Teggs.....being new to it all, I'd be willing to put up with a few pinky stinkys lol.... if they are willing to bite, I'm willing to catch them !


----------



## Benzie Rover (Mar 17, 2008)

zzcop302 said:


> Thanks for the information Teggs.....being new to it all, I'd be willing to put up with a few pinky stinkys lol.... if they are willing to bite, I'm willing to catch them !


That's the main bonus of the pinks - they actually bite. Coho can be pretty snappy too, but pinks are usually game for most any presentation unless they are way old or super pressured.


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

Teggs, what kind of tackle are you using? Pinks are one of the scrappiest fighters in my books. Lots of twisting and turning. If you are using heavy tackle off a boat, I can see they wouldn't do much


----------



## zzcop302 (Jun 29, 2013)

Benzie Rover said:


> That's the main bonus of the pinks - they actually bite. Coho can be pretty snappy too, but pinks are usually game for most any presentation unless they are way old or super pressured.


I'm going to give them all a try Benzie.... I'm an equal opportunity employer when it comes to fish lol.
Whatever wants to cooperate!
My wife and I have a smaller 16 aluminum deep-V and a 35hp motor.... so we are waiting for the salmon, Splake and trout to come in closer.... we will be fishing the Lower harbor area in Marquette.... its my understanding September and October is a good time.
Teggs has been kind enough to give me a few pointers on tactics and techniques that I want to try.
I'm also hoping to give Manistique a try for salmon.... I guess around the same time....
It's all new for me but sounds fun.


----------



## fishrod (Oct 3, 2008)

We came up a couple years back in October, and it was game on for coho but we also 15-20 kings. Not to many fresh fish but did the job stretching the line.


----------



## zzcop302 (Jun 29, 2013)

fishrod said:


> We came up a couple years back in October, and it was game on for coho but we also 15-20 kings. Not to many fresh fish but did the job stretching the line.


Sounds like fun.
Did you fish Marquette or Manistique?
I might also give Munising Bay Area a try also.


----------



## fishrod (Oct 3, 2008)

Nope in the river.


----------



## zzcop302 (Jun 29, 2013)

fishrod said:


> Nope in the river.


Ah... ok thanks.


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Don't get your hopes up on Mano, the fall staging bite is pretty slow even when there were a lot more fish planted. I would stick to the fall bite on Superior, MQT, L'anse, Munising, GM, and others have some phenomenal fall steelhead, Hoho, and even some decent King fishing. Stickbaits on boards along the shoreline, about as easy as it gets.


----------



## fishrod (Oct 3, 2008)

Anything going on at the two heart? Getting close now...


----------



## Quig7557 (Dec 31, 2008)

Has anyone ever heard of a place called "broken hammer" on the two heart?


----------



## fishrod (Oct 3, 2008)

It may be known by some by a different name, is that where the fish are stacked like cord wood.


----------



## Quig7557 (Dec 31, 2008)

I was thinking it was someone's personal name for it too. I'd not heard of it ever


----------

